# Junkman's "How to Care for Your Microfiber Towels"



## Junkman2008

In this video, I discuss the proper care of your microfiber towels. I include tips that you will only hear in a Junkman video and I also dispel one of the myths that accompanies microfiber towel care.

One thing that I forgot to mention in the video is how to take care of any serious stains that may end up on your towels. You can use a all purpose cleaner (like Formula 409) to remove your more serious stains if you encounter that situation. Simply squirt the stain (don't go crazy with the squirting), and allow it to sit a few minutes before washing. That should remove the stain if you address it soon enough. You don't need any kind of special stain removing detergent and your choice of APC can be used in other areas of your car. That kills two birds with one stone.


----------



## Ravinder

Great advise. Thanks.


----------



## Junkman2008

Thanks for watching mate.


----------



## sprocketser

Thanx for sharing , love your vids mate . Learned allot from them .


----------



## Soul boy 68

Junkman2008 said:


> In this video, I discuss the proper care of your microfiber towels. I include tips that you will only hear in a Junkman video and I also dispel one of the myths that accompanies microfiber towel care.
> 
> One thing that I forgot to mention in the video is how to take care of any serious stains that may end up on your towels. You can use a all purpose cleaner (like Formula 409) to remove your more serious stains if you encounter that situation. Simply squirt the stain (don't go crazy with the squirting), and allow it to sit a few minutes before washing. That should remove the stain if you address it soon enough. You don't need any kind of special stain removing detergent and your choice of APC can be used in other areas of your car. That kills two birds with one stone.
> 
> How to Care for Your Microfiber Towels - YouTube


Another quality Video Junkman always a pleasure to watch and learn from them. :thumb:


----------



## giggs

A legend!

The "microfiber soap" part is my best part!


----------



## Junkman2008

giggs said:


> A legend!
> 
> The "microfiber soap" part is my best part!


Don't believe the hype!


----------



## SBM

Another cracker Junkman :thumb:
Just love your videos! Best thing is not only are they full of useful info, they have saved me a fortune!

Keep up the "Bruvva in his garage productions" 

Signing out

Ben


----------



## Soul boy 68

Junkman2008 said:


> Don't believe the hype!


I loved that tune :thumb:


----------



## SBM

Sub'd :thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72

Cheers Junkman :thumb:


----------



## Junkman2008

Demetri said:


> Cheers Junkman :thumb:


Cheers Demetri :wave:


----------



## BRUNBERG

Cheers, another useful no BS video. Keep them coming


----------



## Swingminx

Thanks Junkman! I made a huge order with some members from a swedish detailing forum. Love the eagle blue towels


----------



## Junkman2008

Swingminx said:


> Thanks Junkman! I made a huge order with some members from a swedish detailing forum. Love the eagle blue towels


Glad to gear that they are now shipping abroad. You guys will benefit from the quality they offer.


----------



## dan1991

Another great video


----------



## Dubster2.0

Your videos are awesome junkman


----------



## Junkman2008

Dubster2.0 said:


> Your videos are awesome junkman


Thanks mate.


----------



## kev1609

Another great vid junkman

You have certainly saved me a few sheckles and alot of time with your guides


----------



## Junkman2008

Thanks for watching Kev.


----------



## CTR247

Another great junkman video. Once again thank you for posting


----------



## delz0r

I've started watching your videos the last few evenings after work. They're fantastic!


----------



## Junkman2008

CTR247 said:


> Another great junkman video. Once again thank you for posting





delz0r said:


> I've started watching your videos the last few evenings after work. They're fantastic!


Thanks mates. It's about time for me to put some more up. I've got a special one coming down the pipe.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama

@Junkman - cheers for this dude, that'll make my life a bit easier.

Although I apparently do need to buy more MF's so I can wash them separately....at least following these practices I can put them all in together and just live with any colour bleed (it doesn't bother me too much).


----------



## Junkman2008

Mother-Goose said:


> @Junkman - cheers for this dude, that'll make my life a bit easier.
> 
> Although I apparently do need to buy more MF's so I can wash them separately....at least following these practices I can put them all in together and just live with any colour bleed (it doesn't bother me too much).


Who's towels do you presently have and what type are they? You don't want to mix for example the waffle weaves with the plush towels because that will cause linting.


----------



## chongo

Just seen this mate cheers. It a bit like putting our combat's in with our no 2s dress a big fat no,no. Chongo.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama

Junkman2008 said:


> Who's towels do you presently have and what type are they? You don't want to mix for example the waffle weaves with the plush towels because that will cause linting.


I noticed that bit in your video. I've actually only got one waffle weave towel so I can wash that by hand (I guess I'd need about 15 to fill the washing machine enough to wash).

All the other towels I have are relatively cheap jobbies with a short pile. The longest pile one I have is one of these, but only one of them. I didn't realise when I bought it that you'd use multiple towels to dry a car. It's a monster lint magnet as well :S

I'll be putting this right when I order some new towels, but right now I will just clean my currents one up good and proper.


----------



## ardenvxr

Top video once again,thanks junkman


----------



## Junkman2008

ardenvxr said:


> Top video once again,thanks junkman


Thanks for watching. :wave:


----------

